# Hobo ethical code of 1889....



## Everymanalion (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted before....

An ethical code was created by Tourist Union #63 during its 1889 National Hobo Convention in St. Louis Missouri.[13] This code was voted upon as a concrete set of laws to govern the Nation-wide Hobo Body; it reads this way:

Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you.
When in town, always respect the local law and officials, and try to be a gentleman at all times.
Don't take advantage of someone who is in a vulnerable situation, locals or other hobos.
Always try to find work, even if temporary, and always seek out jobs nobody wants. By doing so you not only help a business along, but ensure employment should you return to that town again.
When no employment is available, make your own work by using your added talents at crafts.
Do not allow yourself to become a stupid drunk and set a bad example for locals' treatment of other hobos.
When jungling in town, respect handouts, do not wear them out, another hobo will be coming along who will need them as bad, if not worse than you.
Always respect nature, do not leave garbage where you are jungling.
If in a community jungle, always pitch in and help.
Try to stay clean, and boil up wherever possible.
When traveling, ride your train respectfully, take no personal chances, cause no problems with the operating crew or host railroad, act like an extra crew member.
Do not cause problems in a train yard, another hobo will be coming along who will need passage through that yard.
Do not allow other hobos to molest children, expose all molesters to authorities, they are the worst garbage to infest any society.
Help all runaway children, and try to induce them to return home.
Help your fellow hobos whenever and wherever needed, you may need their help someday.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 23, 2013)

This usually gets posted a few times a year and people are like, "oh, damn, I wish it was still like this, hell yeah, this is when train riding was good, etc," and then they log off STP and go slam spacebags near the tracks. 

cxR - your signature is ridiculous


----------



## XanderMenanderer (Feb 24, 2013)

I respect your post. Thank you. I am possibly one of the few who live by the laws. Though so many don't today...


----------



## L.C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shouldn't this list end at number 1? I think the other 14 are exempt from any and all consideration after taking number 1 into account, or is that just me using that logic stuff all us oogle kids are into nowadays.


----------

